
Google Wave: There Will Be Backlash - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/30/google-wave-there-will-be-backlash/
======
ugh
Wave is complex and ambitious, some like it, some don’t and we don’t really
know whether it will succeed.

Now that’s what I call great insight. I would never ever have thought of that.

~~~
tdavis
It's a risky position for TC to take, though; now they can't make link-bait
claims tomorrow about how Wave is an utter failure and a sinking ship that
will eventually bring down all of Google.

~~~
carbocation
Sure they can, so long as they keep saying, "On the one hand, Google Wave is
ambitious and could be amazing; on the other hand, it is currently an utter
failure."

Well, I don't know about the bringing down all of Google bit, but my point is
that they could certainly keep going with their balanced, insightless (should
be a word), "on the one hand" approach.

------
mpk
I'm pleasantly surprised by this article. TC generally doesn't write nice
things about dreamers.

Because we all know that the first public release of Wave is going to be
fraught with problems. Come on, we all know that. Even Google has acknowledged
it with their myriad disclaimers on disclosing it early.

But we also know that it has the potential to be really, really cool. Using
XMPP (an existing standard) to add federation (which is very hard) and
promising to open source their own implementation (not just the specs) shows
me that Google is serious about making a better open ecosystem.

Wave has the potential to change things like SMTP, FTP, IRC, HTTP/HTML did.
Useful, decentralized and open.

I'll cut them some slack while they're working the kinks out.

------
rickharrison
If you get an invite, make sure you check out the AccuWeather weather app. I
made it, so please give me any feedback you may have.

~~~
tumult
Is it in the sandbox? I'd like to play with.

------
akrymski
I don't understand how wave will replace email. How will it ever get so
popular and overcome the chicken and egg problem? Anyone carry to enlighten
me?

CampFire solves many of emails problems for particular types of
communications. Google docs solves email problems for collaborative document
editing. I don't see wave solving the biggest email problems: inbox overload
and organization. I don't want yet another communication channel.

------
pohl
The most useful piece of information in the article:

<http://twitter.com/twephanie/status/4497929072>

It's 7:43am in Sydney right now. Shouldn't be long.

------
tumult
What is this post trying to say? He just kind of babbles on and then ends.
Hrm.

~~~
anigbrowl
It's a metaphor for how most Waves will look? (edit: done, andrew)

~~~
tumult
Are you in the sandbox right now? Add me tumult ~at~ wavesandbox on the
dotcom. :)

------
fname
and the MG/Google love fest continues...

------
ynniv
Yawn... Where's my article downvote?

